# 11' Display, singing pumpks,leota, MIB,and more.



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! Lots going on in that small space. Great job.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

That's a great monster in a box! One of the best ones I've seen!


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!, If you go to my other youtube videos, you can see a really clear video of the MIB. Without sounding cocky, I have to admit it turned out amazing and probably the nicest I have seen yet. I built it using a pico boo which allows virtually any movement and sound you want. It is a little noisy. Not sure if I will use it next year or not. The second year I have used projections, and I have to say they are super simple, especially window projections. If you are not incorporating them in your haunt, I think you are really missing the boat. I will try to score some nice projectors on craigslist next year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice selection of animated props and projections.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Good things come in small packages....amazing collection of work!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a great MIB. Post a how to on it!!!! The projections are cool! at first I thought it really was someone inside. If I may offer a suggestion.... I think a simple fence around everything would kick it up another notch.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! I love the zombie window projection! I used one for the first time this year and everyone thought it was awesome. Great job in a small area!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the manic-y grandma rocking chair.


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I could try and put a how to together on the MIB. The fact is if you can make a box, the instructions that come with the picoboos and cylinder kits from frightprops is quite simple. The thing has some force, i mean a lot of force. So we reinforced the box like crazy w three inch deck screws to keep it from rattling apart.

I really want to feature leota next year where the MIB is. With everything going on she was barely noticed.

Another major issue was that damn streetlight lit up everything. Good ol' southern california, all of the houses are practically touching with street lights every couple houses.

Rockin Grany was last years big purchase. She is quickly becoming a favorite. I would like a gate around everything the caution tape really is corny

Thanks for all the friendly comments!


----------

